# 243 wssm load info



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

looking for some good loads for coyotes. looking at thr 62gr barnes varmint gernade or 68gr berger or if anybody has any other good loads thanks mike


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have had the best accuracy from the 75 grain Vmax. i will have to look up the load data when i get home and get back to you though. what kind of gun are you shooting.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

bullet- HORNADY.243 (6mm) 75 GR V-MAX 
powder- Varget 
primer- Winchester8 1/2 Win. 
minimum- 32.7gr
starting vel- 3000 
max- 38.6gr 
max vel- 3400

just play around with this and see what works.

my Model 70 Stealth 2 likes them to be loaded just below max and shoots 3/8 inch groups at 100 yards and can consistantly ring a 12" steel target at 500 yards


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll give that one a try thanks Mike


----------

